# Greenup dam anyone?



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

My dad wants to get out this weekend....river looks fishable, level anyway....anything biting at the dam, anyone been there the past few days....just wondering, if not might try my luck at paint creek for some crappie. Any info is appriciated as always....Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I went today and didn't catch any. A lot of people fishing down the river though. Maybe someone knows if they were getting any.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

how far down the river?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Me and my friend went out on the river in his bass boat we went out of the chester W.V ramp. Found the water temps still running around 39 . Cold ride even thought the air temp was 65 but just nice to be in a boat. nothing boated beside a fishing rod and some smiles that we wasn't sitting indoors another day.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

jkeeney20 said:


> how far down the river?


Down on the rocks,,,,you know where!!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Planing on trying it Monday.
Jake


----------



## redwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

stopped a lake jackson today caught a 10 inch bass despite the wind...was talking to some fishermen there ..they said nice size walleye were being caught at night at green up dam...anyone else have any knowledge of this tks redwolf


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Is green up flooded?
Is there a boat ramp close by?
Im from columbus,and heading down. Just dont want to be disappointed if i cant fish there, because of the rain. Thanks.


----------

